# GUATEMALA CITY | Liv | 17 fl x 2 | 16 fl | U/C



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*LIV* 
*Construction is expected to start in a few months. Official link: http://www.liv.com.gt/*




























*LIV*









*LIV*








​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Blueprints:









*LIV Apartamentos*









*LIV Apartamentos*









*LIV Apartamentos*









*LIV Apartamentos*









*LIV Apartamentos*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Another render and the view from the top floor:


http://www.liv.com.gt/


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Under construction!









*LIV*









*LIV*









*LIV*









*LIV*









*LIV*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*LIV*









*LIV*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Constructora Qualicons*











*Constructora Qualicons*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Constructora Qualicons*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*LIV*









*LIV*









*LIV*









*LIV*









*LIV*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fuente


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*LIV*










*LIV*










*LIV*










*LIV*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Constructora Qualicons*










*Constructora Qualicons*










*Constructora Qualicons*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*LIV*









*LIV*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Source*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Studio Domus*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Studio Domus*









*Studio Domus*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
Pflunkert- Don Drone Guatemala*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today:



Jules92 said:


> De hoy.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Constructora Qualicons*


*Constructora Qualicons*


*Constructora Qualicons*


*Constructora Qualicons*


*Constructora Qualicons*


*Constructora Qualicons*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------

